# Land and Wildlife Show



## Mizer (Aug 10, 2012)

This was from set up day for my show. There is so much cool stuff here, especially if you are into land management or hunting or log homes.

[attachment=8946]
]Just as I was getting ready to load the truck it started to rain. Thankfully I was able to back up under the porch.
[attachment=8947]
This was the marshaling yard, we only had to wait about 45 minutes but some with bigger rigs had to wait for hours to get a place at the dock.
[attachment=8948]
This is a two piece carving out of cherry.
[attachment=8949]
The next couple pics are from a friend of mines booth. This is a live edge maple table and bench.
[attachment=8950]
Walnut coffee table
[attachment=8951]
Another walnut coffee table. He had a bunch of other cool stuff too. 
[attachment=8952]
This was late in the evening, my second trip out there to set up. I forgot my table coverings in the morning so I had to go back home. I hadn't been home long and the well pump went out so I had to pull it and fix and re install it this afternoon as well.
[attachment=8945]
My two evening helpers, (not so much, but they were happy to pose for a pic.)


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like fun. Hope you sell all your goods and leave with more orders to fill.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for sharing with us! Looks like a fun show to do, that catfish and arm is way cool! Hope you do well!


----------



## Mizer (Aug 10, 2012)

Turtle Man is here!


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks like "fun", good luck at the show...

That sculpture makes me hungry for noodles!:i_dunno:

p


----------



## Kevin (Aug 10, 2012)

Brian you had a full day having to pull and replace the well pump too and set up your booth ad infinitum. Your wife better recognize you for the superman you are!


----------



## Mizer (Aug 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Brian you had a full day having to pull and replace the well pump too and set up your booth ad infinitum. Your wife better recognize you for the superman you are!


Thanks for the kind words Kevin! She does appreciate, but in reality I am the one who is more thankful that she has put up with all of the bone head things that I have come up with in the last 22 years.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 11, 2012)

For those who may not believed that I was in the same building as such greatness as Turtle man here is the pic to prove it.
[attachment=9009]


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 12, 2012)

great lookin stuff there brain that must be a great show i got to get to one of those. that cat fish is awsome. beutiful cuttin boards duckman


----------



## Mizer (Aug 12, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> great lookin stuff there brain that must be a great show i got to get to one of those. that cat fish is awsome. beutiful cuttin boards duckman


I actually thought of you yesterday and how this would have been right up you and your boys alley. 
Seen a couple of "The Swamp people" yesterday. As for the show on Sat. there were a lot of people but I did not do nearly as well as on Fri. when there were not as many people. Made enough to cover my booth and cover a booth for a show in Nov. The show in Nov. should be much better as it is a show for just buying , compared to a Expo type of show where most folks are just looking around. I did make several good contacts with log home builders that want to give a CB as a closing gift to their customers. I also think I will get several sawing jobs from people that I met.


----------



## Mizer (Aug 12, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Wish it was last weekend or next I would have been there too. I have been looking through our goodies for ya Mizer  Found some Silver Wattle (Acacia dealbata) for your endgrains boards. Has great contrasting heart/sap. and really :dash2::dash2::dash2: hard too.
> 
> Not a great picture much nicer live and in person. This will be in your ''Box O' Goodies'' on my next trip N. for ya. I will forgo the late lunch so I am hungry when I get to your house this time


Rob, that is exactly what I am looking for, good color! The Paduak that I bought from JMC really made the boards stand out that I used them in I expect that would too. 
Next time you are coming up here you need to be more choosy in your vehicle rental. Instead of that "cute little blue thing" I am thinking of something big and Yellow. Please come hungry next time, my wife was offended that you only had two second helpings.:no dice. more please:


----------

